# Is foam on top of honey normal?



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Pulled and strained some honey last week. All the air bubbles finally made it to the top, but they are popping. They are just sitting there like a foam. Should I skim it off or will the eventually dissipate?

thanks,
downhome


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

If they are just sitting there they are not a problem. You can use a sheet of saran wrap and lay it on the top and pull off the foam. You can also put it out for the bees if you like or use a spatula and pull it off for your pancakes...

If you see active bubbling, I would check for a yeast smell...


----------

